# body work



## nafricasurfer (Jan 22, 2014)

Any tips on where to get some body rust fixed in Morocco?

I would imagine they would be pretty good at it with so many cities right on the coast and so many old cars about.

Thanks all!
Matt


----------



## wheeltrim (Nov 30, 2007)

*body rust*

Hi Matt,
Try Mustafa in Agadir

N 30.25.356 w 009.34.610
Excellent work done on our van and several other Brits there also.

Cheers Al.


----------

